# Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm



## Mcfly139 (7. August 2014)

*Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Schön guten Abend zusammen,

mein erster Beitrag im Forum und gleich wohl ein "lästiger" Entscheidungsthread. Ich bitte Euch an dieser Stelle gleich um Entschuldigung.

Es geht sich um folgendes und zwar bin ich zur Zeit dabei mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen und ich habe in meinem Aerocool Xpredator noch 2 Lüfterplätze offen. Das wäre zum einen der Lüfter am Ende des Gehäuses und unten direkt neben dem Netzteil. Ich könnte dort jeweils 120mm oder 140mm anbringen.

Ich hatte vor dort BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 PWM Lüfter einzubauen aber kann mich nicht entscheiden welche Größe. Ich würde gerne natürlich einen "leisen" PC haben aber auch einen mit genug Luftzirkulation. Vlt. könntet ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen, da ich nicht wirklich die Vorteile des 140mm erkenne.


Besten Gruß
Mcfly


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Unten neben dem NT im Boden? Dort braucht es keinen Lüfter


> Das wäre zum einen der Lüfter am Ende des Gehäuses


 Geht das genauer? Ist wie mit der Wurst die hat nämlich auch 2 Enden. Generell ist der größere Lüfter vorzuziehen da er langsamer drehen muss und trotzdem mehr Durchsatz hat


----------



## hollymollyman (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Genauso schauts aus. Also wenn du die Möglichkeit hast sauber zwei 140er einzubauen würde ich das, auf jeden Fall, den 120ern vorziehen.

MfG


----------



## Mcfly139 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Entschuldige, natürlich geht es genauer Und zwar meine ich die Befestigungsmöglichkeit an der Rückseite des Gehäuses, dort wo üblicherweise die Lüfter sitzen 

Ok, wenn unten keiner gebraucht wird, dann kann der ja schonmal von der Liste.
Ja der Unterschied mit den 1000RPM zu 1500RPM des 120mm macht dann Sinn  wieso werden dann die 120er dann noch angeboten? 

Der 140er würde dann vor/hinter dem CPU Kphler sitzen aber vom Platz her, sollte das denke ich sauber passen

Gruß


----------



## dan954 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Wenn schon die Möglichkeit besteht einen 140 mm statt 120 mm zu nehmen würde ich die auch nutzten. 
120 mm werden noch angeboten weil natürlich nicht jedes Gehäuse 140 mm Lüfter unterstützt.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Es hat eben nicht überall Platz für 140mm Lüfter. Es gibt auch 80mm Lüfter, so kann jeder die Größe verbauen die bei ihm auch passt


----------



## Cyrus10000 (7. August 2014)

Mit Be Quiet machst du nichts falsch das sind wirklich sehr gute Lüftung. Natürlich sind 140 mm vorzuziehen weil sie einfach mehr Luft bei gleicher Umdrehung fördern können und somit auch leiser eingestellt werden können bei derselben Menge an Förderleistung.


----------



## DP455 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Produktvergleich BitFenix Spectre weiß 140mm (BFF-SCF-14025WW-RP), BitFenix Spectre schwarz 140mm (BFF-SCF-14025KK-RP), be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm (BL047) | Geizhals Deutschland - vergleichsweise günstig + guter Kompromiss aus Luftdurchsatz und Lautstärke / Laufruhe...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Front rein und Rückseite raus das reicht in der Masse und notfalls im Deckel der langsam zu Unterstützung auch Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugt. Seitenteil und Boden sind unnütz


----------



## Mcfly139 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Habt vielen lieben Dank für die netten Antworten, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen! 

Eine Frage stellt sich noch bei mir... Ich habe vor den Lüfter übers MB laufen zulassen mit 12v. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, einige benutzen den 5v Adapter. Ist dies sinnig?


----------



## Deathy93 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*



Mcfly139 schrieb:


> Habt vielen lieben Dank für die netten Antworten, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
> 
> Eine Frage stellt sich noch bei mir... Ich habe vor den Lüfter übers MB laufen zulassen mit 12v. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, einige benutzen den 5v Adapter. Ist dies sinnig?


 
Die Frage beantwortet sich doch von selbst, oder? 
5v > weniger Leistung > leiser
12v > mehr Leistung > lauter


Das musst du selbst entscheiden. 
Kannst die Lüfter auch über das Mainboard steuern lassen. Im Bios gibt es dazu Einstellungen.


----------



## Mcfly139 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Hast recht, ist auch schon spät  

Danke dir 


Gruß


----------



## DerDoofy (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Unterscheidet sich mit Sicherheit von Gehäuse zu Gehäuse. Und ist abhängig von weiteren Faktoren.
Ich kann dir aber meine persönliche Erfahrung mit der Silent Series 2 von Fractal Design (140mm) mitteilen: Ab 12 V Spannung deutlich hörbar, in einem "stillen Raum". 
Darunter aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse aber nicht herauszuhören. Außerdem unterscheidet sich meine CPU-Temperatur nicht, wenn ich 5 V oder 12 V nutze. 
Insofern kann ich mit den Lüftern nur empfehlen, sie langsamer laufen zu lassen, wenn dir daran gelegen ist, dass sie still sind.

Fractal Design Silent Series Lüfter, 140mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Fractal Design Silent Series R2 140 mm, Gehäuselüfter schwarz/weiß

Ob die mit Adapter aber über das Mainboard laufen können, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Sind zumindest keine PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## DP455 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Lüfterentscheidungshilfe 120mm vs. 140mm*

Wenn man von vornherein Lüfter mit einem guten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke/Laufruhe wählt, dann braucht weder einen Adapter, noch muss man sich Gedanken über deren Regelung machen. Wenn man einen halbwegs leisen 120er oder 140er Lüfter verbaut, dann wird ihn der Lüfter der Grafikkarte in aller Regel übertönen...


----------

